# WAGO 881 internen Speicher erweitern



## mcxpert (14 November 2016)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit den internen Speicher zu erweitern oder auszulagern (Symlinks eventuell).
Der reine Programmierspeicher ist durchaus ausreichend jedoch die Bilder in der Visu bringen einem schon an die Grenzen. Da ich bereits zwei 881 habe wollte ich ungern auf den SD Controller umsteigen.

Ich habe in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass man den Pfad der Bilddateien über FTP ändern könnte. Ist das möglich?

Im Haus sind Medien wie Synology oder Raspberry im Einsatz welche hier als Speichererweiterung dienen könnten.
Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## ccore (18 November 2016)

Hmm ich würde Codesys auf den Raspberry packen und mit dem alles visualisieren. Dann hast du alles auf einen Blick.


----------



## mcxpert (21 November 2016)

und wie würde das dann mit meinen DI DA karten am wago funktionieren. ich will ja nicht mit den i/o am pi arbeiten.
ich wollte eigentlich nru den speicher erweitern / auslagern.


----------



## Kayle (21 November 2016)

mcxpert schrieb:


> und wie würde das dann mit meinen DI DA karten am wago funktionieren. ich will ja nicht mit den i/o am pi arbeiten.
> ich wollte eigentlich nru den speicher erweitern / auslagern.


Hi. Du kannst ganz einfach per Modbus TCP auf die IO der Wago zugreifen.

Gruß Kay

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ccore (21 November 2016)

Alternativ geht das auch über Netzwerkvariablen. Da kannst du auch String und Real Werte übertragen.


----------



## mcxpert (23 November 2016)

Alles klar danke für die Denkanstöße . Ich werd unsern Programmierer darauf ansprechen. Hab das bei mir zwar selbst hinbekommen aber das übersteigt gerade mein wissen


----------

